# Corners, be afraid: The Bilstein Catalog, from AWE Tuning



## Josh/AWE (Feb 7, 2012)

Expertise doesn’t just happen overnight. Bilstein has over 50 years of suspension technology experience and has become an industry leader by offering products that offer superior performance for your A6. We’ve partnered up with Bilstein to bring you hand selected components to enhance your car’s handling characteristics. Handling turns to the next level, here


----------

